# remote desktop security risks



## fish2win (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi

I have a small business network running sbs2003 and xp clients. The boss wants to be able to work remotely from an xp laptop. Tried a VPN connection and found it to be way to slow to be usable. Remote desktop is fast but we are concerned about the security risks involved.

I have a Sonicwall TZ 170 configured to allow remote connections on the default port. I have "Network Anti-virus enabled. Would adding "Gateway Antivirus" to the tz 170 improve remote security?

Your recommendations or a link to best practices would be appreciated.

Thank you
Jim


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

I personally don't like opening RDP ports on the firewall. Although Microsoft appears to be working on making it more secure. Have you considered opening a VPN then using that tunnel to run RDP?


----------



## fish2win (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Suncoast.

I'll look into your suggestion. You may be on the right track.

Jim


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

It works great for me. The hard part is trying to explain to the executive that slower access from home is normal without watching their eyes glaze over. :smile:


----------

